# AWV with a prostate exam



## nc_coder (Jul 20, 2011)

A couple of my physicians write "Annual Wellness Visit + prostate exam" when seeing a Medicare patient.  Is there a way for me to bill this prostate exam or is it bundled into the Wellness Visit?  I didn't find a code that specifically said Prostate Exam.


----------



## clark100 (Jul 22, 2011)

It's been quite a while since I've billed for this, but we used to bill G0102 (with dx: V76.44) in addition to an E/M.  The G0102 is specific to prostate cancer screening (digital rectal examination as per HCPCS).  I know Medicare has made some changes to their wellness visits with the reform, so I'm not sure which codes they deem appropriate to bill with this now, but I hope this helps in some way.


----------



## nc_coder (Jul 22, 2011)

clark100 said:


> It's been quite a while since I've billed for this, but we used to bill G0102 (with dx: V76.44) in addition to an E/M.  The G0102 is specific to prostate cancer screening (digital rectal examination as per HCPCS).  I know Medicare has made some changes to their wellness visits with the reform, so I'm not sure which codes they deem appropriate to bill with this now, but I hope this helps in some way.



Thank you.  That actually helps quite a bit.


----------

